# alpine stereo removal tool?



## 816rider

i just traded rides and this car has an alpine IVA W205 is there a specialty tool to remove this stereo? if so where would i locate one at? thanks for the help guys...


----------



## cl1965ss

What kinda car?


----------



## 79 cutty

Car doesn't matter. To remove an alpine from the sleeve some of the old model you jut have to remove the trim ring and lift up the little levers, for newer ones that you need a tool for check eBay for the tool, or contact alpine directly. Otherwise the alpine tool is usually just a thin piece of metal, slide some pick tools in there and it should do the trick.


----------



## 816rider

sorry guys, its a 99 town car, i doubt that matters though...i was wondering if my pioneer tool will work...seems like its similar :happysad:


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 29 2010, 11:14 AM~19448272
> *Car doesn't matter. To remove an alpine from the sleeve some of the old model you jut have to remove the trim ring and lift up the little levers, for newer ones that you need a tool for check eBay for the tool, or contact alpine directly. Otherwise the alpine tool is usually just a thin piece of metal, slide some pick tools in there and it should do the trick.
> *


It does matter. :uh: Because that model of radio does not have the levers that pull up and on certain vehicles you did not use a sleeve in the installation. So to try and save this guy from fucking his dash all up, thats why i asked what kind of car.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2011, 09:07 AM~19765698
> *It does matter. :uh:  Because that model of radio does not have the levers that pull up and on certain vehicles you did not use a sleeve in the installation. So to try and save this guy from fucking his dash all up, thats why i asked what kind of car.
> *


most car audio shop will do it for free. i know most best buys will help you out.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2011, 09:07 AM~19765698
> *It does matter. :uh:  Because that model of radio does not have the levers that pull up and on certain vehicles you did not use a sleeve in the installation. So to try and save this guy from fucking his dash all up, thats why i asked what kind of car.
> *


Well if he is asking for the tool I would assume he used the sleeve as that would only make sense....and as I stated, if it DOESN'T have the levers than the Alpine decks "tools" are just a slim piece of metal....slide a pick tool in there. Easy as that. No messing up dashes if you use common sense.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 2 2011, 11:36 AM~19765887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X99


----------

